# Players in the NBA that CANT dunk..



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmm wonder how many there are.

Yes yes , Boykins is a given.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Steve Nash and Tony Parker


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Parker can dunk.

Should do it more often too.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> Steve Nash and Tony Parker


 I've read stories that Boykins can, in fact, dunk.

I get the feeling that a LOT of guys in the league can slam, whether in or outside of a game situation.

Steve Nash is a guy I think of who probably can't. I doubt Kidd could anymore either.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

23isback said:


> Parker can dunk.
> 
> Should do it more often too.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


I remember that...yea I have seen Parker throw it down a couple of times, most of the little guys CAN dunk but just prefer to save their legs. My vote goes to Brian Grant, he has no lift at all.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

23isback said:


> Parker can dunk.
> 
> Should do it more often too.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Wow, thanks, didn't know he can dunk, and his hand was well above the rim too...


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm sure there are plenty who cant.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

[email protected] devious look on Parker's face after he dunked it.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> [email protected] devious look on Parker's face after he dunked it.


Huh?


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

JoeD said:


> I'm sure there are plenty who cant.


Yeah right. Everyone currently in the NBA can dunk maybe not in a game but when they're just messing around. Nash is 6'3 and has reasonable athleticism compared to your average person I'm pretty sure he can dunk. 

The only one who might not be able to is Dan Dickau.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

darko cant, remember that time he got blocked by the rim lol lol


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Lebbron said:


> Yeah right. Everyone currently in the NBA can dunk maybe not in a game but when they're just messing around. Nash is 6'3 and has reasonable athleticism compared to your average person I'm pretty sure he can dunk.
> 
> The only one who might not be able to is Dan Dickau.


I very much doubt Nash can. I bet about 1/3 of people 6'3 and under and older players (up to a certain height) cant dunk.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Luke Ridnour cant dunk. I'm sure Hinrich cant.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mUS1h0GyWUk"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mUS1h0GyWUk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Im sure Nash can...I know hes not in the NBA but I dont think that guy named The Air Up There can dunk


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I think that every single player probably can dunk


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I think all players in the nba right now have or could have at one time dunk... I don't think people understand it's really not that hard if you're a reasonable height and have some athletism you should be able to dunk


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Antoine Walker? That guy has almost no hops.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Antoine Walker? That guy has almost no hops.


Hmm...you may be right, usually when you type something like "Antoine Walker dunk" into Youtube and you get no results that means it defies reality.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

earl boykins can dunk, and so can most of the other little guys. the only one i really question is jason kidd


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea I don't think Kidd can dunk anymore.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

23isback said:


> Parker can dunk.
> 
> Should do it more often too.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMmsbLyKdYM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



If I remember correctly, Parker was benched for that. The only player I can think of who can't dunk is Kidd. I saw Kidd dunk in a game against the Wizards in early 2003 but after knee surgery, I doubt he can dunk. 95% of the league can probably dunk. If Hinrich can dunk, then anyone can dunk.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

D.J. said:


> If I remember correctly, Parker was benched for that. The only player I can think of who can't dunk is Kidd. I saw Kidd dunk in a game against the Wizards in early 2003 but after knee surgery, I doubt he can dunk. 95% of the league can probably dunk. If Hinrich can dunk, then anyone can dunk.


Why would Parker get benched for that?


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Unique said:


> Why would Parker get benched for that?



Because at 6'-6'1", it's more difficult to land a successful dunk. You can easily lose grip of the ball since your hands are smaller. It's not like Tony is Duncan's height where he needs to get 6 inches off the ground. All he had to do was lay it in.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Unique said:


> Why would Parker get benched for that?



Ya I dont know, maybe for showboating


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

D.J. said:


> Because at 6'-6'1", it's more difficult to land a successful dunk. You can easily lose grip of the ball since your hands are smaller. It's not like Tony is Duncan's height where he needs to get 6 inches off the ground. All he had to do was lay it in.


So Spud Webb got benched everytime he dunked?


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

MRedd22 said:


> So Spud Webb got benched everytime he dunked?



I've never seen Spud dunk in a game. Only in 1986 in the dunk contest.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't think Jamaal Tinsley can dunk...


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

rock747 said:


> I don't think Jamaal Tinsley can dunk...



Did he have knee surgery? I think the only players who can't dunk are the ones who have had knee surgery or any surgery on the legs.


----------



## ghettogreg (Jul 28, 2006)

First post! anyway, I haven't seen Bibby dunk in a long while (if ever) & I should know because I saw nearly every Kings game while I was living up in Norcal for the past few years. So correct me if I'm wrong, but I have high doubts he can dunk anymore (if he ever could)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bibby has suprising hops. I once saw him swat a Lebron fastbreak layup.

Luke Ridnour, and Danny Fortson might not be able to.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't think I have ever seen J.P. Batista from Gonzaga dunk, maybe that is because he has cinder blocks as feet.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> Hmm wonder how many there are.
> 
> Yes yes , Boykins is a given.


Its not, just ask Miles.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ghettogreg said:


> First post!


Welcome to BBB.net! :cheers: 



D.J. said:


> Because at 6'-6'1", it's more difficult to land a successful dunk. You can easily lose grip of the ball since your hands are smaller. It's not like Tony is Duncan's height where he needs to get 6 inches off the ground. All he had to do was lay it in.


I don't understand what is so bad about it. Its not really showboating because you have a better chance to convert the basket if you dunk it. I've seen way more missed layups than missed dunks.

Also, it gets the crowd excited, which always helps the home team.

Maybe they consider it bad sportsmanship?


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

From http://www.nba.com/allaccess/roundtable_040122.html



> Reportedly, Earl Boykins can dunk. Do you believe it? Have you seen him dunk?
> 
> Desmond Mason: "I haven’t seen him do it and I don’t believe it. I’d have to see him do it to believe it. But T.J. Ford can dunk. You might not know that."
> 
> ...


----------



## JiG (Oct 5, 2004)

Steve Nash can dunk, or I should say I know he has been able to dunk. I've seen highschool clips of him dunking.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

D.J. said:


> If I remember correctly, Parker was benched for that. The only player I can think of who can't dunk is Kidd. I saw Kidd dunk in a game against the Wizards in early 2003 but after knee surgery, I doubt he can dunk. 95% of the league can probably dunk. If Hinrich can dunk, then anyone can dunk.


or the fact that the score was at 89-77 and Popovich wanted to take him out of the game. just a thought.


----------



## ghettogreg (Jul 28, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Bibby has suprising hops. I once saw him swat a Lebron fastbreak layup.


Blocking a shot around rim level is one thing (only have to get your fingertips on the ball), but getting your entire hand over the rim and controlling the ball to dunk it is another. I'll believe Bibby can dunk only if I see it (and I haven't yet). Until then, I'll put him down as a non-dunker.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DuMa said:


> Luke Ridnour cant dunk. I'm sure Hinrich cant.


Hinrich has at least 10 in his NBA career and may many more in college.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yes, Mike Bibby can dunk.*



ghettogreg said:


> Blocking a shot around rim level is one thing (only have to get your fingertips on the ball), but getting your entire hand over the rim and controlling the ball to dunk it is another. I'll believe Bibby can dunk only if I see it (and I haven't yet). Until then, I'll put him down as a non-dunker.


Bibby can dunk. You can Google search him and find pictures of dunks.

I'll post a video from college and the pros of him dunking.

*Bibby Steal and Dunk at Arizon*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/30mfompUShA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/30mfompUShA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Mike Bibby dunk*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aVsiXkYIejY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aVsiXkYIejY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Shady™ said:


> Welcome to BBB.net! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u have to understand how good coaches like Popovic have to play by percentages... Tony Parker could of easily lost grip of the ball and turned it over.. or a messed up dunk....

Basketball is not about aerial dunks... its about putting the ball in the hoop... all organized basketball coaches will tell you to not do fancy stuff on court... well fancy stuff that are not needed... an free layup is a free layup.... six footers should just lay it in.. I would of benched or told Parker off too... there are plenty of talented players in local basketball leagues that try to do fancy stuff.. when not needed... or fancy stuff that has higher risk of back firing... I see a lot of tall players playing center or lack dribbling skills try to do fancy dribbling then get called for travelling... stuff like that... not needed.

obviously, players like Kobe, Amare, Duncan... all big guys who can dunk so easily.. the risk of them losing the ball or committing a turnover during a dunk attempt is very very small.


----------



## ghettogreg (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Yes, Mike Bibby can dunk.*



remy23 said:


> Bibby can dunk. You can Google search him and find pictures of dunks.
> 
> I'll post a video from college and the pros of him dunking.


Well, I guess Bibby has dunked before, but that college clip was nearly decade ago and the clip of him w/ the grizzlies was in his first few years in the league. I can't find any dunks of him with the kings though, which indicates to me that he can't do it anymore.
Thanks though for informing me that he has dunked before


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Yes, Mike Bibby can dunk.*

My uncle never could dunk in his time in the minors.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Just because a guy doesn't want to dunk in games, it doesn't mean he can't easily do it. I bet even Ridnour can jam it in. Antoine Walker and Danny Fortson? The mere notion that they can't dunk is laughable. Earl Boykins may be the only one that I think can't, but I wouldn't be surprised if he could.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

its one thing to dunk during the game,..but im pretty most players can dunk in practice. Kidd can still dunk..come on the dude is 6'4-6'5. steve nash said the first time he dunk was 10th grade. i think anybody in the nba that is 6 and up is able to dunk.

players that cant dunk..damon stoudamire . i remember he said he was never able to.

95% sure these players cant dunk

Brevin Knight
Boykins


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> u have to understand how good coaches like Popovic have to play by percentages... Tony Parker could of easily lost grip of the ball and turned it over.. or a messed up dunk....
> 
> Basketball is not about aerial dunks... its about putting the ball in the hoop... all organized basketball coaches will tell you to not do fancy stuff on court... well fancy stuff that are not needed... an free layup is a free layup.... six footers should just lay it in.. I would of benched or told Parker off too... there are plenty of talented players in local basketball leagues that try to do fancy stuff.. when not needed... or fancy stuff that has higher risk of back firing... I see a lot of tall players playing center or lack dribbling skills try to do fancy dribbling then get called for travelling... stuff like that... not needed.
> 
> obviously, players like Kobe, Amare, Duncan... all big guys who can dunk so easily.. the risk of them losing the ball or committing a turnover during a dunk attempt is very very small.


I tried dunking myself on 9' rims. Guess what? A simple layup is so much easier than a dunk. It takes so much exertion just to get up high. After getting up high, you get worried about whether or not your hands are above the rim. You also worry about whether or not you can land safely or not (look at some of the dunks where the dunker slams hard to the ground or where they trip to the ground). Dunking is hard (well unless if you're Shaq, Yao or Bradley). When I started trying to dunk on those shorter hoops, I came into realization just how amazing it is for those guys to even be able to.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, it was proven that Tony Parker, Kirk Hinrich, and Mike Bibby can dunk....


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Unique said:


> Hmm wonder how many there are.
> 
> Yes yes , Boykins is a given.



I know Boykins can dunk in the training but...Not sure he can dunk in a game


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sam Cassell admits to doing it once, ever, in his NBA career.

But that counts.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

i am amazed at how cleanly nba players dunk. i can do 360's and elbows dunks on anything around 8-9ft, but even just with a straight jam, very rarely do i dunk its with any power without shattering my hands into the rim. these guys dunk better than i do in traffic, on rings atleast a ft higher.

tj ford has crazy ups. its not often u see the pt guard being thrown alleys, but he did it against the nets very early in the season i believe. even backboard tapped on the way down


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ghettogreg said:


> Blocking a shot around rim level is one thing (only have to get your fingertips on the ball), but getting your entire hand over the rim and controlling the ball to dunk it is another. I'll believe Bibby can dunk only if I see it (and I haven't yet). Until then, I'll put him down as a non-dunker.


It wasn't around rim level. We're talking those Kobe-type off the backboard swats.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> Just because a guy doesn't want to dunk in games, it doesn't mean he can't easily do it. I bet even Ridnour can jam it in. Antoine Walker and Danny Fortson? The mere notion that they can't dunk is laughable. Earl Boykins may be the only one that I think can't, but I wouldn't be surprised if he could.


Margo Dydek, the 7'2 WNBA player, can't dunk in games. Only during practice, when it's much easier. Fortson has never dunked while playing for the Sonics.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jague vaughn cant dunk


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Our team got a technical for dunking in 8th grade, whats up with that? We got on a fastbreak, and then our center got down on 4's and the dude jumped off his back and dunked. How's that a technical?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jarron Collins. Dude is 6'11". I can't remember the last time I saw him dunk.... maybe his rookie year?

As far as dunking goes, it should not be that difficult. A year or so ago I was so close to dunking on a 10' rim it was disgustingly annoying. 1 or 2 more inches of lift and I could have it. Anybody in the NBA that gets paid to do that, should be able to dunk if they are taller than 6'3" (which is what I am).


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> Our team got a technical for dunking in 8th grade, whats up with that? We got on a fastbreak, and then our center got down on 4's and the dude jumped off his back and dunked. How's that a technical?


I would imagine they got T'ed up for showboating and generally being a bunch of wankers. But I'm just guessing here.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

If I saw dudes do that (opposition or no) I'd run on the court n do a 'Shawn Marion dunk contest 2003' thing. Hell, a few months ago at some tournament a dude on our team hit a turnaround halfcourt jumper (under pressure) n it went it clean, we all went crazy.

funny as hell.


Anyone 6'3 or over should be able to dunk (in their twenties anyway). I've seen a 5'10 dude from Hong Kong dunk (he looked so much like Iverson, but Asian.. twas weird!) - so anyone in the NBA (meeting those requirements) that can't... is just lazy.
Obviously knee and ankle injuries affect this kinda thing, as would back injuries.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

If anyone has clips of Nash, Ridnour, Dickau, Diener, Brevin Knight, and Boykins dunking throw em out!


Nash dunked in high school? I have to see that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Antoine Walker? That guy has almost no hops.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw8qBpV_DfQ&search=boston


i would say check out the monster putback off of a missed layup by jordan in the all star game...its 28 seconds into the video...but that was a long time ago...just look at about 1:28 and u see 2 nice dunks from a year ago...theres also more scattered in the video :biggrin:


----------



## Boozuka-AK47 (Jul 11, 2004)

For those of you who don't think Hinrich can dunk.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mUS1h0GyWUk


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't dunk. :curse:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

T was thinking "wtf" to myself couple times while reading through this thread. Parker? wasn't his most recent dunk just one or two seasons ago? The guy can dunk, and the video in this thread was the exact dunk i saw.

You know, if john stockton could dunk(yes, old man could dunk) then just about every player over 6'0 can dunk. what next someone gonna ask if steve francis can dunk now? or nate robinson?

Hinrich can dunk, i've also seen several, even from college days, and just the fact he's 6'3-6'4 with decent athletism pretty much says he can.

Mike Bibby? He dunked A LOT in college. He also dunked early in his career with the grizzlies, and had some more memorable ones in the rookie all star game. I was surprised he was mentioned too.

Steve Nash, while there aren't any videos posted, used to be able to dunk. he can't dunk anymore, but heck even the great air jordan could barely dunk when he made his 2nd comeback.

Earl Boykins.. I've never seen him dunk in game but he can dunk in practice on a good day. I've seen pics of him grabbing the rim after missed dunks posted about a year ago when there was a thread about whether he can dunk. He can dunk on a good day, but he doesn't get many opportunities in game.

as for brevin knight.. now there's someone who possibly can't dunk. honestly i have no idea, i wouldn't be surprised if he can, but at 5'11 with mediocre athletism(unlike tjford and boykins), it's hard to say. just don't start saying things like "hinrich, parker, bibby can't dunk" if you don't know what you're talking about. unlike brevin knight these guys are stars so they get plenty of coverage so it's pretty well known that they can dunk. heck, the casual fan would hardly know who brevin knight is, much less whether he can dunk.



beamer05 said:


> I can't dunk. :curse:


brevin knight is that you?


----------



## LittleBrother (Jul 29, 2006)

Tyronn Lue. <- As useless as **** on a stick.

Can Jordan Farmar dunk?


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

sloth said:


> Our team got a technical for dunking in 8th grade, whats up with that? We got on a fastbreak, and then our center got down on 4's and the dude jumped off his back and dunked. How's that a technical?



Of course they're going to get T'ed up for that **** come on


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

LittleBrother said:


> Can Jordan Farmar dunk?


Well he has like a 40-inch vertical, so I'd say yeah, probably.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd be very suprised if Sarunas Jasikeviscius could dunk.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

D.J. said:


> If Hinrich can dunk, then anyone can dunk.


Hinrich is a good leaper. He used to do 360 dunks during warmups at Kansas. At the '03 combine, he had a higher vertical leap than Chris Bosh, a quicker agility time _and_ better sprint score than TJ Ford, and he bench pressed more than Dwayne Wade. Hinrich was one of the top 6 or 7 athletes in his entire draft class, which was one of the best of all time.


----------



## LittleBrother (Jul 29, 2006)

Got any used to be able but not anymore dunkers?
Jay Williams.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LittleBrother said:


> Tyronn Lue. <- As useless as **** on a stick.
> 
> Can Jordan Farmar dunk?


Farmar has like a 46 inch vertical.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LittleBrother said:


> Got any used to be able but not anymore dunkers?
> Jay Williams.


Jay can still dunk, I've seen him do it. That pisses me off though that a guy who should be paralyzed, rehabbed, can dunk and I can't. But he's taller.


----------



## LittleBrother (Jul 29, 2006)

sloth said:


> Jay can still dunk, I've seen him do it. That pisses me off though that a guy who should be paralyzed, rehabbed, can dunk and I can't. But he's taller.


 That's life, gotta deal with it. Its amazing how he can still dunk though. Lookin forward to seeing him play. Nice avatar btw, definitely feelin it hahaha 



Unique said:


> Farmar has like a 46 inch vertical.


Damn. Should be interesting to watch him play beside Kobe and Lamar.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Unique said:


> Farmar has like a 46 inch vertical.


Uh, it was recorded at 42". And I don't buy it at all, that is the same as what Michael Jordan got, and he has no footage slightly close to looking like he could jump so well.

edit: I was wrong I guess, I looked at youtube and saw a pretty good farmar dunk, I guess I was misled by a few other times I've seem jo,/


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Any nba player that is at least 6 ft tall can easily dunk, Just the fact u play that much baskertball, and work out with professionals etc..will almsot guarantee that u can dunk.....Heck even an average guy a a rec centre that is 6 feet can usually dunk...


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

You're height doesn't determine wether you can dunk or not, well, it does, but there are many more factors involved. Weight, Vertical leap, Wingspan, Ball grip, The health of your Legs, etc. So don't say that just because a guy is above 6 feet then he can dunk...


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

jayisthebest88 said:


> Any nba player that is at least 6 ft tall can easily dunk, Just the fact u play that much baskertball, and work out with professionals etc..will almsot guarantee that u can dunk.....Heck even an average guy a a rec centre that is 6 feet can usually dunk...


I don't think so. I think anyone who can dunk at 6 ft range as put a lot of time and effort into it, with only a handful of exceptions.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

im pretty sure that voshon lenard cannot dunk, he is so flat footed and looks like he has no athleticism at all. I also doubt that Steve Nash can dunk i think he tried it at his charity game a year or two ago and barely got any lift for the dunk.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Kidd can definetly dunk, ive seen several clips of him dunking in college, and in a nets game this year, he went up for a put back dunk, his hands were above the rim, and he grabbed the rim, but the ball went over his hands.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

I dont think there is any..I mean im 14 5'10 and can almost dunk 9 1/2


----------



## EnricoPalazzo (Jul 2, 2006)

I've never seen Tim Hardaway dunk. I'm sure he could before his knee troubles, but I'm a Heat fan and I don't recall him throwing one down as a member of the Heat.

I have seen Voshon Leonard dunk a few times, but they appeared to require every ounce of his energy, and that was BEFORE he ballooned up. Unlikely he can dunk right now.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> Kidd can definetly dunk, ive seen several clips of him dunking in college, and in a nets game this year, he went up for a put back dunk, his hands were above the rim, and he grabbed the rim, but the ball went over his hands.



Yea I've seen Kidd dunk, but we don't think he can dunk AFTER the knee surgery.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Antoine Walker is 6'9". He can dunk. I had a few of his dunks in my AW mix. I think he only threw down 12 in '04-'05, dunno about this year.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Yea I've seen Kidd dunk, but we don't think he can dunk AFTER the knee surgery.


kidd has stated numerous times that there is no longer any pain in his knee and is near 100% percent.


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich is a good leaper. He used to do 360 dunks during warmups at Kansas. At the '03 combine, he had a higher vertical leap than Chris Bosh, a quicker agility time _and_ better sprint score than TJ Ford, and he bench pressed more than Dwayne Wade. Hinrich was one of the top 6 or 7 athletes in his entire draft class, which was one of the best of all time.


he better have a higher vertical than bosh...bosh also has 8 inches on him...

also the reason guy got a technical in the gr 8 game, is because their is no dunking allowed in public/middle school basketball games...

how about calderon??can he dunk??


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I would be surprised if there were more than 2-3 guys in the league that couldn't dunk if given the opportunity in an open gym.

I am barely over 6'0" and have never been in tip-top shape and I used to be able to dunk, although not regularly. Hell, even now at 25lbs heavier than I should be and barely playing at all the last 4-5 yrs, I could still get rim.


----------



## LittleBrother (Jul 29, 2006)

You're just blessed with the right genes I guess? Got springy legs or somethin..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Bibby has suprising hops. I once saw him swat a Lebron fastbreak layup.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_5NUnmHeC4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u_5NUnmHeC4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

JoeD said:


> I don't think so. I think anyone who can dunk at 6 ft range as put a lot of time and effort into it, with only a handful of exceptions.


Yep I agree. I was catching rim as a 5'11 15year old, but I've never really got any closer to dunking than that. To add anything onto your natural jumping ability takes a lot of work, not many people in the 6ft cateogry can dunk without lots of practise.

I doubt Ridnour can dunk. I'd love to see Payton get up for one more putdown too, must of been about five years since his last.


----------



## LittleBrother (Jul 29, 2006)

edabomb said:


> Yep I agree. I was catching rim as a 5'11 15year old, but I've never really got any closer to dunking than that. To add anything onto your natural jumping ability takes a lot of work, not many people in the 6ft cateogry can dunk without lots of practise.
> 
> I doubt Ridnour can dunk. I'd love to see Payton get up for one more putdown too, must of been about five years since his last.


 Some people don't need work and can put it down just as well. These people are just blessed with the jumping genes.. Damn.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Yea I've seen Kidd dunk, but we don't think he can dunk AFTER the knee surgery.


I know, which is why i said, earlier this season, he went for a put back dunk, and would have got it, but the ball bounced over his hands. He was up there and grabbed rim.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

edabomb said:


> I was catching rim as a 5'11 15year old


Damn, how tall are you?


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Damn, how tall are you?


There is a kid in my grade (going into 8th and 13 years old) who is 6feet. And last year, there was this kid who was like 6-4 in the 8th grade. I have some tall people at my school.


----------



## LittleBrother (Jul 29, 2006)

My brother's 6'2" at 9th Grade.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Damn, how tall are you?


Still 5'11-6', I never grew much after that. And I still can get rim, but I'd say I'd need 3 inches on my vertical to be a consistent dunker, which ain't gonna happen


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Carlos Arroyo
Darrell Armstrong
Mateen Cleeves
Dan Dickau
Howard Eisley
Tyronn Lue
RANDY LIVINGSTON
Kevin Ollie
Eric Piatkowski
Jannero Pargo
Gary Payton
Eric Snow
Bob Sura


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

The secret isn't in height necessarily or reach or even leaping skill, the real secret is using your mass and focusing it into a directed explosion upward towards the rim.

I'm about 6-2 and for the longest time I couldn't dunk because I have a problem with my thumbs and I just cannot grab the ball with one hand, and in grabbing the ball with two hands to hold it and slam it it would come loose still.

So all I could do was cradle the ball, if you notice AI does that too, but he can jump high enough to still dunk that way.

So I just could never finish the dunk despite being able to seemingly grab the rim firmly.

But then I did some research and found out that college level on up players are trained to use their weight as an energy and explode towards the rim using their mass behind them, then focus on their leg muscles then the twitching fibers release and all your speed and momentum and mass explodes into the air.

I tried it like 3 times, and sure enough on the 4th attempt I threw down a monster dunk, it didn't matter about my thumbs, hell I could practically elbow the rim.

Once you realize the trick to the technice you realize the NBA athletes aren't as impressive as they seem other than the guys that dunk in traffic.

But if you are at least 6-2 (6-3 in shoes) (my height) 175 weight (my weight) and can run fast toward the rim and have decent athletic ability and are in decent shape, then on a open breakaway using this technice you can throw down some huge dunks.

So some of the athletic prowess is overrated because I know just learning how to do this must have added like 13 inches to my vertical with virtualy no work at all. And this is why people think the players now are more athletic.

It isn't true, it's just that these techiniques are relatively new, and actually it shows the old time players like Russell, Wilt, Baylor that had huge hops were probably really better athletes than players today.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> It isn't true, it's just that these techiniques are relatively new, and actually it shows the old time players like Russell, Wilt, Baylor that had huge hops were probably really better athletes than players today


That being said, players nowadays are still better athletes because they know the technique to jumping higher, regardless how high Wilt can hop. 

I'm wondering is this really, really true? Like absolutely, honestly true?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

charliev said:


> how about calderon??can he dunk??


Calderon can dunk, I remember him dunkin once this yr, but I seen clips from europe where he shows he can throw it down


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Armstrong can dunk he wasn't in the dunk contest for nothing. even if he did a layup. Also didn't look back but Nash can dunk I've seen it once or twice during his Mavs days


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

Kidd can still dunk. He never did it too much in games anyways. Last time he did it was in 03, but Im sure that if dared to he can muster up a dunk still. He doesn't seem to be lingering too much from his surgery. Still fast as hell, still one of the best defensive pgs if not the best. It may not be the prettiest dunk, but it would go down.

Only ones I don't think can do it if their lives depended on it are Nash and Boykins. Oh and Armstrong.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Sura was in the dunk contest in 1997 too.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

David Wesley
Tyronn Lue
Beno Udrih
Mike Wilks

im only 5'7 and can get a board slap and that is it, but i feel i got more growing left in me *crosses fingers* theres some 6'4 guy in my year and team who cant dunk but he's like the next charles barkley in the post lol


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand
Please explain this technique in furthur detail
I'm 6'5" and can dunk but it doesn't sound like I'm doing that at all because I barely jump at all to dunk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, explain this technique, I'm a generous 6 foot, and can almost get rim, your worldly technique should put me over the top.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Unique said:


> Hmm wonder how many there are.
> 
> Yes yes , Boykins is a given.


A given eh?

Boykins claims he can dunk the ball. However he says he refuses to do so in a game (some sort of respect level). But Earl has never really shown the hops required to be able to dunk. 

Maybe he needs extra steps or a smaller ball because I don't think he can palm the ball.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

D.J. said:


> Did he have knee surgery? I think the only players who can't dunk are the ones who have had knee surgery or any surgery on the legs.


That's wrong. KMart had one leg and he was dunking last year...when he wasn't sitting out or getting suspended.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

mw2889 said:


> Bob Sura


I bet Sura can still dunk quite easily. Dude had a 37"+ vertical at Florida State and would throw down disgusting dunks all the time.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Darrell Armstrong once appeared in the 1996 slam dunk contest and did a lay up.

Could he even dunk in the 1st place to be in the contest?


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Darrell Armstrong once appeared in the 1996 slam dunk contest and did a lay up.
> 
> Could he even dunk in the 1st place to be in the contest?


link or video?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> Darrell Armstrong once appeared in the 1996 slam dunk contest and did a lay up.
> 
> Could he even dunk in the 1st place to be in the contest?


Yes. I saw him dunk in games a few times.

His gimmick dunk if he made it to the Finals was going to be to do a dunk wearing Shaq's shoes over his. Of course, he didn't make it that far. fyi ...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LittleBrother said:


> You're just blessed with the right genes I guess? Got springy legs or somethin..



me? lol .. no, I don't think I got springy legs genes.

I spent a few years playing dunk ball on lower goals (9' - 9.5') where you spend most of the time running and jumping. Also used Strength shoes on occasion. Although had I used them regularly I would have been dunking easily. 

So if that is all it took for me to be able to dunk and I was in nowhere even close to NBA shape or having NBA training ... like I said, I doubt there are more than 2-3 guys in the league who couldn't dunk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I tried that one guys shifting body weight, and trigger stuff to try to dunk. I think I have a hernia, torn ACL, and sprained ankle now .


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yes, Darrell Armstrong could dunk.*



crazyfan said:


> Darrell Armstrong once appeared in the 1996 slam dunk contest and did a lay up.
> 
> Could he even dunk in the 1st place to be in the contest?


Armstrong could dunk pretty well and even had a few 180, double-pump type dunks which is impressive given his size.

*Darrell Armstrong Highlights*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rSoTC4vizo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rSoTC4vizo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Yes, Darrell Armstrong could dunk.*



remy23 said:


> Armstrong could dunk pretty well and even had a few 180, double-pump type dunks which is impressive given his size.
> 
> *Darrell Armstrong Highlights*
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rSoTC4vizo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rSoTC4vizo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Nice mix.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Lebbron said:


> Yeah right. Everyone currently in the NBA can dunk maybe not in a game but when they're just messing around. Nash is 6'3 and has reasonable athleticism compared to your average person I'm pretty sure he can dunk.
> 
> The only one who might not be able to is Dan Dickau.


Im 6'3", Im white, Im hardly athletic anymore, and I can still stuff it with 2 hands at a stretch...1 hand isnt much of a problem at all.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually, if you want to jump higher, here are the two things you need to do to get your vert up.

Run run run, and jump jump jump. Pretty simple actually. Mine is about 6 inches higher then when I started training for volleyball already, and I still have like 4 weeks left, so I think I can get an additional 4-6 inches on it by the time practices start, and another 1-2 inches before the season starts.


----------



## Petrucci (Feb 12, 2006)

Some of you guys are absolutely nuts!! Tony Parker??? And some of the other names mentioned... If earl boykins can infact dunk, then I´m pretty sure EVERYONE in the nba can dunk, or could at some point. If you are a small guy in the nba you HAVE to be very fast and athletic. I´ve played on a reasonable level and even most guys (most of them white) at 6feet can dunk. It´s not that hard. I´ve dunked a few times and I´m 5´10... Trust me, if Earl Boykins can dunk, every black guy can dunk. Cant think of any really small white guys (smaller than 6´0) Every active player can dunk or could at some point. There is MAYBE 1-2 active guys that never could, but I would be very surprised...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Remember, these are top level professional athletes even if guys like Gary Payton, Mike Bibby, and AI nowadays do not expend all of their energy dunking in games.

I always bring this picture up of Boykins when people say no way can he dunk:


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Its probably been said, but Im gunna say it again.......No-one even knew Spud Webb could dunk. He had never come close to it in a game (playing along side Wilkins and Plastic Man, its no wonder) and had never even attemted it at training, so none of his teammates knew he could dunk. All of a sudden he enters the dunk contest and....well, the rest is history.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thekid said:


> Remember, these are top level professional athletes even if guys like Gary Payton, Mike Bibby, and AI nowadays do not expend all of their energy dunking in games.
> 
> I always bring this picture up of Boykins when people say no way can he dunk:


Nice find on that picture. From the looks of it to me, it seems Boykins could probably dunk. He must have one sick vertical as the guy is only 5'5".

Also check out the look and Dampiers face as Boykins is grabing the basketball rim.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Nice find on that picture. From the looks of it to me, it seems Boykins could probably dunk. He must have one sick vertical as the guy is only 5'5".
> 
> Also check out the look and Dampiers face as Boykins is grabing the basketball rim.



He's easily the quickest guy in the nba, so even though he wont if he got the ball on a fastbreak by himself he could probably throw it down.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

-James- said:


> I've read stories that Boykins can, in fact, dunk.
> 
> I get the feeling that a LOT of guys in the league can slam, whether in or outside of a game situation.
> 
> Steve Nash is a guy I think of who probably can't. *I doubt Kidd could anymore either*.


Last season Kidd basically dunked on a fast break. He jumped up real high and had his hand well over the rim but just kind of dropped it in. He could have dunked it if he wanted to.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

kinda off the subject.....but before the dallas cowboys drafted Dat Nguyen. i played in some pick up games with him. he was able to dunk easily. :clap: 5' 11 230 lbs asian dude!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

thekid said:


> Remember, these are top level professional athletes even if guys like Gary Payton, Mike Bibby, and AI nowadays do not expend all of their energy dunking in games.
> 
> I always bring this picture up of Boykins when people say no way can he dunk:


He'd need another 6" at least on top of the picture in order to dunk. He's barely grabbing the rim. Still, he's getting pretty high just to get that much. Impressive.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

mw2889 said:


> Carlos Arroyo
> Darrell Armstrong
> Mateen Cleeves
> Dan Dickau
> ...


Lue can dunk or at least he used to at Nebraska...He's kinda old now so it wouldnt suprise me.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Yuta Tabuse... I know that one for sure.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

^

one thing...hes no longer in the NBA...


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Darell Armstrong prolly can't Dunk. He made 2 layups in a Dunk Contest in the mid 90's now no one can beat that!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5R0eD-BDf-g"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5R0eD-BDf-g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> Darell Armstrong prolly can't Dunk. He made 2 layups in a Dunk Contest in the mid 90's now no one can beat that!
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5R0eD-BDf-g"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5R0eD-BDf-g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Yeah, but he can dunk did u see that mix of him, he dunked at least 5-10 times in that.


----------

